
The Millennial Whoop - tosh
https://thepatterning.com/2016/08/20/the-millennial-whoop-a-glorious-obsession-with-the-melodic-alternation-between-the-fifth-and-the-third/
======
explorigin
"Whoa-oo-oo-oo, for the longest time..." So pop songs say "whoa" a lot as
filler. This is not a millennial thing.

